

Net neutrality – either the FCC thinks we’re idiots, or it just doesn’t care - nherbw
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/24/when-it-comes-to-net-neutrality-either-the-fcc-thinks-were-idiots-or-it-just-doesnt-care/

======
dang
There was a major discussion of this story yesterday [1], and the story
doesn't appear to have changed since then.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637147)

------
harrystone
It doesn't matter if we care or not. What would we do that would make any
difference?

------
mhurron
With the 'we' being the wider public, they're right, we don't care.

